# Sharjah Housing



## friction

I am trying to find some info regarding the rental situation in
Sharjah. I have been offered a job in Sharjah with (20K basic salary
+ 13k housing allowance) per month. My wife will accompany me with
our 8 months old baby.

I am trying find a reasonable two bed room flat in an apartment with
access to Gym and Swimming pool. We have a budget up to 150K per
annum for housing.

Could any one please recommend me any decent location close to
Sharjah? We are quite used to the constraints of living in an
Islamic city and Sharjah wouldn't be an issue in that aspect for us.
However, I am keen to know about apartments which is recommendable
for families. How about Palm tower / Al Nada Tower/ Al Rund Tower?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## la luna

Searching through the real estate agency web sides, I sow some villa/house in Sharjah with average price 35k-40k....I am so confused because that is the price normally for average apartments.Any advice:confused2:


----------



## la luna

I am still looking for good accommodation in Sharjah...Please,help me.Any advice is welcome.


----------

